
Ask HN: Should I take an online college after completing CS? (chem or biology) - abcstatistics
Here is my story:<p>I went to a college and immediately got a job (when I was in first year). After 5 years I got my CS degree and now I&#x27;m a Head of Software Development at a good company with a good pay (at least for Croatian standards).<p>College was pretty easy for me (most of the things I have learned at work), wrote 4-5 research papers, professors appreciated me, etc.<p>I feel like I need more education&#x2F;knowledge. I&#x27;m interested in all kinds of topics, mostly biology and&#x2F;or chemistry. I would like to make software for biology and chemistry but I don&#x27;t know where to start.<p>Is it worth it to take&#x2F;pay some online college courses? I work 8 hours a day (mostly) and I&#x27;m pretty positive I could do college work after that.<p>What do you think? Do you have any opinions on online college courses and could you provide me some names? I did some research but I know how marketing works and I don&#x27;t trust them. :)<p>I&#x27;m in Croatia and I&#x27;m 24 but I will most likely move to Germany or Switzerland by the end of the next year.
======
JSeymourATL
> I would like to make software for biology and chemistry but I don't know
> where to start.

Start by getting a base-level understanding of biology/chemistry. You'll
gravitate to an area you want to explore further. Here's an interesting list
of online courses > [https://www.mooc-list.com/categories/biology-life-
sciences](https://www.mooc-list.com/categories/biology-life-sciences)

------
NonEUCitizen
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/bioinformatics](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/bioinformatics)

